# Turbo Trainers



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys

Need some help here! Looking at getting a trainer for indoors during the winter and struggling to work out wether flywheel or magnetic is the way to go. Dont want to spend a fortune and have found both types on fleebay, new for around £60 which is within budget. Just wanted to gauge peoples reactions if they have had them?
Thanks


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Look for P90x as well... I have just finished 3 months of it and lost 14% Body fat...


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Get a magnet one, a bit more expensive but you won't have to put up with the Flymo like sound from a fan one. Even with headphones on, you still hear it and so doe everyone around you! I've had both and definitely would have the magnet one.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

ncd said:


> Get a magnet one, a bit more expensive but you won't have to put up with the Flymo like sound from a fan one. Even with headphones on, you still hear it and so doe everyone around you! I've had both and definitely would have the magnet one.


Nice one!! thats on my xmas list now then! Cheers bud!:thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

I wish my turbo trainer had been £60!
I went for the Tacx Flow and have done over 800 miles on it in the last year, not sure I'd be so keen on a unit with no feedback
Cheers
AC


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Another one for P90X excellent buy if you find it cheap on ebay...it really does change you for the better


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fluid is the way to go NOT magnet :thumb:

More natural resistance and you use your gears so a lot more lifelike riding style.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Didnt know they existed!! Will have to research those then!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

as boy wonder says, its fluid FTW. Kurt Kinetic are superb and get the biggets fly wheel you can. Cheap machines generally are just that, but look around and you might find a used bargain. You want a big heavy stable machine really and dont forget to get THE biggest fan you can find for cooling - 12-14" fan min really.

Worst time of year to get one now of course as everyone wants one. I got a KK a couple of summers ago for a steal


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

peanut1 said:


> Didnt know they existed!! Will have to research those then!


Same here! Show's you how out of touch I am with these wizz bang new gadgets!


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

Bit of thread jack here, but can you recommend me the best road cycling forum. Just lookiing for some ideas on slight upgrades to a new bike for next year and some solutions to a few problems.

Back on topic. I have the tacx flow and it's stopped working. Thanks to the milder weather I've not used it this year yet so will need to see if it's an easy fix.

Whatever you decide on, get one with good feedback as they are boring as sin unless you're chasing some target. Also get a riser for the front wheel. They are not dear.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if you spend any time on the TT then you need these in your life...

http://www.thesufferfest.com/

Good road bike forums include bikeradar and perhaps cycling forums .


----------

